# nissan code chart



## k2000 (Sep 1, 2005)

Hi all, I would like to know if someone has the nissan trouble code chart, not the obd2, the nissan's one. My code is 0902. Thanks for helping me !


----------



## k2000 (Sep 1, 2005)

ok don't mind about it , i've found it !


----------

